# Vermiculite ??? Urgent !!



## amanda23 (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't get any vermiculite where I am located during the winter .. I was wondering what else I can use while I am waiting to get some vermiculite .. I feel like she may lay her eggs before I have it so I need something as back up. Any ideas??


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2014)

I've run out of vermiculite too, and I just put the eggs in a deli cup lined with moist paper towels.


----------



## diamondbp (Jan 25, 2014)

I've used slightly moist paper towels to incubate box turtle eggs for many years but I've never done it for tortoise eggs. I use vermiculite with all my eggs now


----------



## amanda23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Its actually for a bearded dragon sorry I didn't specify.. Not sure if this makes a difference




Yvonne G said:


> I've run out of vermiculite too, and I just put the eggs in a deli cup lined with moist paper towels.



Is it hard to keep them from molding with paper towel?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2014)

I sometimes have to change the paper towel 3 or 4 times during incubation.


----------



## bigred (Jan 25, 2014)

my first batch of egg some years ago I used sphagnum moss until I could get some vermiculite and they hatched fine


----------



## Lancecham (Jan 25, 2014)

have you tried ordering the vermiculite online?
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...ile-incubators/-/4-quart-vermiculite-bedding/

Or even some Hatchrite?
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...le-incubators/-/hatchrite-incubation-bedding/


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 25, 2014)

You could always use damp coco coir as well ...


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2014)

Some breeders use perlite. It can cause impactions if they ingest it after hatching though, so be careful.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 25, 2014)

Humidity and temp play the biggest part, not medium...remember eggs hatch from dirt...it's about the correct conditions


----------

